# Wanted: Orlando March 5-12



## soccermom25 (Feb 10, 2016)

Need a 1 or 2 bedroom for this time. Thank you...


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 10, 2016)

2 br deluxe unit available at Wyndham Cypress Palms


----------



## BEV (Feb 15, 2016)

*One bd avail in large Gold Crown that very week*

I HAVE the ability to get for you the Vacation Villages at Parkway-- via my membership in RCI WEEKS  acct;  will charge only 550.  as March is the ending date for me to use such week/  If you wanted a 2 bdrm.. only --let me know, and I will see if my personal Membership with Vac. Villages alows me to book one on such short notice...   bh2441@msn.com


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 18, 2016)

soccermom25 said:


> Need a 1 or 2 bedroom for this time. Thank you...


I still have a 2BR deluxe unit at Wyndham Cypress Palms available (5324 Fairfield Lake Drive-Kissimmee). $600 for the week. 
-Deb


----------



## soccermom25 (Feb 20, 2016)

Still looking....


----------

